# Fever after water breaks = Csection?



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

My step-sister's water broke and the next day her doctor suggested a c-section because she had developed a fever. He would have had her push if she was at a 10 at that point but she was only at an 8. This is all I know. Can someone tell me more about this? How does your water breaking lead to a fever, and does that really mean a c-section is necessary?

Thanks.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

If waters are completely broken *no just a leak* and a fever developes.. that is usually a good clue that there is an infection present.

The body does not create fevers unless there is some sort of infection that it is fighting off. Human bodies heal themselves. Amazing isnt it.. and most people will take tylenon for a 100 degree fever.. duh, let your body heal!.. sorry off topic.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

If your SIL was dilated to an 8, she could have asked for more time to try and deliver vaginally since it probably wouldn't take much more time than C birth. The fever probably did indicate an infection. The amniotic sac protects baby (and mom) from infection during pregnancy. It is possible to develop an infection one BOW ruptures. HOwever, the 24 hour limit set in hospitals is totally ridiculous if baby is doing well and mom is fine.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

So would this be an infection in the uterus? How is that treated normally?


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

It could be an infection in the placenta, baby, or the lining of the uterus. It is "usually" treated with antibiotics.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Noelia430 (Aug 6, 2003)

Did she have an epidural?


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Frequently, a low fever can set in just from being in active labor for a long time. After I'd been having transition like contractions and feelings for hours and hours (after my water was broken), I developed a low fever. They just put me on antibiotics and kept a close eye on it. Now, I wasn't thrilled about the antibiotics either, but it was better than a csec at that point.

If she was already at an 8, it's a shame the doctor didn't suggest antibiotics and let her try to complete her birth vaginally. Of course, I don't know how high her fever was. I imagine, if it was over a certain point, they wouldn't want to risk waiting and seeing.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noelia430*
Did she have an epidural?

I second that. One of the side effects from an epidural is fever. Since they don't know if the fever is caused by the epidural or an infection they would assume an infection.

I don't know why they wouldn't let her finish laboring though.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I don't know if she had an epidural, but I'll assume she did because she was not committed to a natural birth. It will not be disappointing to her that she had a c-section.


----------

